# Questions about Dwarf Gouramis



## Saki (Dec 27, 2005)

My dishwasher is very noisy and my tank is set up on the same counter, about four feet from it. I read that Dwarf Gouramis are frightened by loud noises. Would the roar of my dishwasher be too much for it to handle?

Also, will two male dwarf gouramis get along?

Thanks


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

I don't think that would be too loud. I have had a dwarf gourami in a tank that was in the same room as a piano, that got played often and loudly, and he never seemed to be scared by it.

I think it isn't recommended to put two male gouramis together. As far as I know they will not get along very well. I'm not positive though.


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

They might get along fine or the total opposite. I wouldn't put two males together. Rememeber they're related to bettas so they have some of their qualities. And I don't think the noise would bother 'em.


----------



## Saki (Dec 27, 2005)

Thank you for your replies...a few more questions. 

At my local pet store they have a tank filled with male dwarf gouramis. Would it be alright to get two as long as they're from the same tank or is there still a high chance that they won't get along? Or if I could get a female would it be alright to have just 1 male and 1 female in the tank together or do I need to have a 1 male to 2 female ratio for them to get along? Which sparks another question, is it possible to keep 2 females together without a male present?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

2 males- bad
2 females- okay
1 of each- perfect, unless they don't get along at spawning time.

Getting two males from the same tank won't work. Right now in their crowded tank there's no reason for them to fight. When they suddenly have a whole tank to themselves, though, they will fight like crazy.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks for the info-- these are the next fish i will have. Getting tired of livebeares and also over-run!
mousey


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Also you may just wanna go with one male. Why? Because most petstores only sale males because the females are no wheres near as pretty they are grayish. I wanna get me 1m/1f. Fourtunately I live by a locally owned petshop that stocks both males & females. I also think the Petco here has a few females when they have a bunch of males but not the Petsmarts


----------



## bichirboy (Dec 24, 2005)

Isn't there a ratio that is supposed to work for males to females? Also, how big do the dwarves usually get? I want to get some for my 75 gallon planted when the time comes. Also, since they are related to Betas, I would assume that a male gouramis with a male Beta is a no no?


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Well generally anything with long fins shouldn't be put with a betta like fancy guppies and gouramis.

They get about 3.5" long

I don't know about a ratio for them but would be 1m/1f or 1m/2f.

I'm getting a pair for my 20g tank I just got for Christmas. Which I've gotta post some pics of once everythings done with it.


----------

